# Club Med Eleuthera, Bahamas



## the_delta_force (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello, 

As with most of the few posts I have made, I tend to stumble across sites rather than go out on a planned explore. This was another unplanned find whilst out jogging on holiday.

A search online states that Club Med Eleuthera was closed in 1999 following major damage by Hurricane Floyd. A number of attempts have been made to buy the land and build on it but all have fallen through. 

A few derelict huts remain which are what first caught my eye. The GMC appeared to be parked up outside the resort but on closer inspection it had been abandoned and left on small pieces of broken paving slabs. Not much else remains so I captured what I could.

Walking back (yes I was too hot) I then found a Ford F150 looking a little worse for wear.

Enjoy!


----------



## HughieD (Jul 3, 2016)

Bit different that!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 3, 2016)

Now that's different. All it needs is a little tidy up and its good for a place in the sun.


----------



## Trinpaul (Jul 9, 2016)

Interesting, surprised that nothing happened since the hurricane.


----------

